# GPS Navigation System Control Panel



## Scarpien (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello guys: recently purchased a 2008 Nissan Skyline Sedan V36 from Japan. Love it! It has GPS Navigation System w/CD & DVD player, however, the dials/controls are in Japanese. I was thinking about purchasing a used GPS Navigation System control panel from a 2008 Infiniti G35 as a replacement since the controls are in English, but I've noticed there is no button labeled 'DVD' on the Infiniti control panels. 

I'd like to know are the Infiniti models able to play DVDs as I do not want to lose that capability.

Thanks in advance.


----------

